# CAN'T FIND WOOD TO USE FOR SMOKING WITHOUT HARSH CHEMICALS ADDED. I LIVE IN PHILLY PA. ANY SUGGESTIO



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 10, 2013)

Seems like Lowe's and Home Depot sell wood for smoking, but soaked the wood and chemicals were floating on the service. Bag states cherry wood and apple wood, but thinking it had chemical flavoring added, instead of all natural wood. THIS HAS KEPT ME FROM STARTING TO SMOKE MEAT. Please help me!!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

Steve

I see this is your first post. Would you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome. Also If you would add your location to your profile.

I don't think they are adding anything to the wood that they are selling. Also you don't need to soak your wood. Alls that does is make steam untill the wood dries out. If you are getting a bitter flavor you are using to much wood.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## geerock (Aug 10, 2013)

Are you sure you got chemicals? There are resins and oils naturally in tree wood that will leach out.  And that wood soaking thing that mule talks about is right on.


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 10, 2013)

The directions say to soak the wood. I guess I won't though. Think I'd be good at smoking meat. I have a Hugh interest in it!!


----------



## seenred (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Steve, and welcome.  I have to agree with the other guys, I can't imagine there is anything added to those chips/chunks.  I have purchased hickory chunks from Lowes a time or two myself, with good results.  Also agree about soaking...its a waste of time.  The water must evaporate before the wood will begin to smoke.

Red


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, guys!,


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 10, 2013)

Wasn't sure what it was, but figured it was chemicals.  Will start smoking soon, after I buy a new smoker! The Weber looks good & easy to assemble!


----------



## akhap (Aug 10, 2013)

There are lots of different volatile oils in wood that can produce a sheen on water.  The wood must be fairly freshly cut to do it though.  It is a natural thing.

I disagree with the no soaking crowd for the most part because I smoke a lot of fish and want to keep the temperature way down.  soaked wood burns cooler and producers smoke over a much longer window.  When smoking meats I usually do not soak.  For specialty smoke like cheese and butter I do soak and run the smoke through a filter

Smoker manufacturers want their units to be thought of as thrifty wood burners and soaking means you use less wood. I also believe most folks use more wood than they should, anyway... Soaking is a good way to reduce that tendency...


----------



## geerock (Aug 10, 2013)

The amount of water absorbed by wood is very minimal.  Thats the reason they used to make boats out of it.  If you take a chunk of wood and let it soak for days you can cut it in half and see there is no more than a sixteenth to an eighth inch penetration.  And it does have to burn off before the wood smokes.  After that you are smoking dry wood which is what you would have gotten if you put it in the fire without soaking.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 10, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Seems like Lowe's and Home Depot sell wood for smoking, but soaked the wood and chemicals were floating on the service. Bag states cherry wood and apple wood, but thinking it had chemical flavoring added, instead of all natural wood. THIS HAS KEPT ME FROM STARTING TO SMOKE MEAT. Please help me!!


I buy a lot of smoking woods online from Baxter's Original.  They have just about any kind of wood you want at a good price.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 10, 2013)

Look to farm supply type stores in your area (like where livestock feed is sold) or if there is a Gander Mountain store (way over priced) or a Bass Peo shop near by (blessed to live near a HUGE Bass Pro!) good luck!!!


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 10, 2013)

LoL! Would think wood was use for boat making in the past, because they didn't have a choice! What else could they use? I think a Bass Pro Shop is in Langhorne Pa.  Thanks everyone!  I've been watching BBQ Pit Masters on TV. Makes me want to BBQ so bad and makes me hungry, too!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> LoL! Would think wood was use for boat making in the past, because they didn't have a choice! What else could they use? I think a Bass Pro Shop is in Langhorne Pa. Thanks everyone! I've been watching BBQ Pit Masters on TV. Makes me want to BBQ so bad and makes me hungry, too!!!!!


Take a ride out of Philly. Go North a few miles or East a few miles, into Joisey. Stop at a few Orchards, and ask for some Tree Trimmings. Often it's Free.

Bear


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't forget Craigslist.  I was looking on there and the other day the golf course across the street from me posted a free firewood ad.  I called them and they told me where it was and they must have about 10+ cords of some nice Oak.  I pulled some and split it today and it looks real good.

For chunks you can get decent sized limbs and cut your own chunks.


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 10, 2013)

Craig's list is great. I get most of my wood off of it.


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 10, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> LoL! Would think wood was use for boat making in the past, because they didn't have a choice! What else could they use? I think a Bass Pro Shop is in Langhorne Pa.  Thanks everyone!  I've been watching BBQ Pit Masters on TV. Makes me want to BBQ so bad and makes me hungry, too!!!!!



Hehehe, I took this today (well, The Big Guy, did)












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Aug 10, 2013






My bass pro has a whole section of woods (chunk & chips), rubs, sauces, & smokers. 

I took this photo as well today (I drive 3hrs away to just try competition Q. But 90% of these are available at the Bass Pro near me (notice of the display there are two bottles of Pappy's missing, that's cuz they were in my grubby paws!)












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Aug 10, 2013






(Edited to add second photo, it dropped when I bounced towers driving home)


----------



## akhap (Aug 10, 2013)

geerock said:


> The amount of water absorbed by wood is very minimal.  Thats the reason they used to make boats out of it.  If you take a chunk of wood and let it soak for days you can cut it in half and see there is no more than a sixteenth to an eighth inch penetration.  And it does have to burn off before the wood smokes.  After that you are smoking dry wood which is what you would have gotten if you put it in the fire without soaking.



Sorry, but that is not correct, nor even close.  As I have stated here on a number of other threads I am actually a wood technologist and patented a wood drying process (1979) still used on the West coast.

To start, water is colorless and when soaked into wood you will not see it until the fiber saturation point is reached (at about 25%).  A far better test is weighing the wood before and after.  Significant water is absorbed even in outstanding boat woods like white oak.  Red oak is a horrible boat wood and it will play sponge in water...

White oak has far more "stuff" in the pores which slows water absorption (and especially release when drying).  Build a boat of red oak and it would never tighten up and seal off.  You can blow smoke through a slice of red oak easily...  Even if it is a couple inches long.  So wood variety makes a huge difference is water absorption and adsorption (what water does after the fiber saturation point is reached).  The shape and size of the pieces makes a huge difference, especially in tighter grain species, also.  Something like green cottonwood will have a water content of up to 200%. (in standard usage water content of wood is a function of the dry weight of the wood, so a 1# piece of dry cottonwood weighed 3# when green)

As to burning more slowly... the contact points between the fire and the soaked wood will dry first and start smoking... and it happens quite fast; by no means does the entire piece have to dry out before smoke happens.  With a properly dampered fire box the wood will then continue to smoke from the dry points and as the drying advances through the wood it will continue to smoke.  Simple physics are very hard to ignore... The cooling done by the evaporating water keeps the fire lower than it would be with dry wood... and it slows the burning of the wood which would add significantly to the total heat put out by the fire.  Again, simple physics show it cannot be another way.

That is not to say you have to soak your wood to make your smoker perform at its best, there are simple too many different ways of getting to the same end.  But if you are smoking fish soaking your wood will almost always be a huge advantage.


----------



## akhap (Aug 10, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> LoL! Would think wood was use for boat making in the past, because they didn't have a choice! What else could they use? I think a Bass Pro Shop is in Langhorne Pa.  Thanks everyone!  I've been watching BBQ Pit Masters on TV. Makes me want to BBQ so bad and makes me hungry, too!!!!!



Still plenty of folks building all kinds of wood boats...  Port Townsend Washington has a school for it, even.  They do some amazing work.


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 10, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Sorry, but that is not correct, nor even close. As I have stated here on a number of other threads I am actually a wood technologist and patented a wood drying process (1979) still used on the West coast.
> 
> To start, water is colorless and when soaked into wood you will not see it until the fiber saturation point is reached (at about 25%). A far better test is weighing the wood before and after. Significant water is absorbed even in outstanding boat woods like white oak. Red oak is a horrible boat wood and it will play sponge in water...
> 
> ...


  

Great information and well presented. Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## black (Aug 10, 2013)

-


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2013)

As "Bear" said, go for a ride and stop to ask about wood you see cut in piles (make sure it is Fruit or Nut Tree Wood). Most folk will sell or even give you a small amt.  Try 'Bartering' for wood... trade your BBQ for the Wood (if it's not a long way off) and you make a few friends in the process...

Are there still any Trees in Philly
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Watch for downed trees from Storms or age , and ask the clean-up crew if you might have a limb or so...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maple is a great smoking wood ,when cured (Dried) , and I know there are lots of them in the East.If you find a supply of Maple, you will have a good flavor for Smoked food. Find some Fruit Wood and your set: Apple and Cherry are good too.

The on line sources are sooo expen$ive and IMHO too dry.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## geerock (Aug 11, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Sorry, but that is not correct, nor even close. As I have stated here on a number of other threads I am actually a wood technologist and patented a wood drying process (1979) still used on the West coast.
> 
> To start, water is colorless and when soaked into wood you will not see it until the fiber saturation point is reached (at about 25%). A far better test is weighing the wood before and after. Significant water is absorbed even in outstanding boat woods like white oak. Red oak is a horrible boat wood and it will play sponge in water...
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya'll are SO missing the question/concern of a new smoker.

PinkfloydSteve, for now, spend the $ on woods marketed for smoking until you are comfortable distinguishing the differences between woods and what works for your smoker/desired taste-soak it or not, try it both ways, mix it up (I use dry chunk to start off a smoke, but will either char with a propane torch more chunk or soak chips to add to my smoker after the smoke starts. It takes time and experience to use "green woods"  and the wrong wood could ruin your meat and some is TOXIC! Trusting Bubba's ad on Craigslist on the type of tree he cut down in grandma's yard is not something I'd feel comfortable putting in my smoker.

And to the "premier" posters and more experienced smokers that have posted in regard to PFSteve's inquiries should be ashamed of yourselves and the spirit of this forum! You're responses are not relevant and inject an air of superiority and elitism that give the impression of passive-aggressive bullying. Put your "twigs" away; this isn't a competition of who has the biggest "log" -- smoking meat is 95% art and ONLY about 5% scientific fact!


----------



## black (Aug 11, 2013)

-


----------



## black (Aug 11, 2013)

-


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 11, 2013)

SMF is a place of learning the art of Smoking meats.  AND...helping out when there are questions.  A lot of the members here have given you some sound advise and where to shop for some other woods for your smoking pleasure.  As a new "smoker"...you will learn a ton by just doing...trial and error with your particular smoker/cooker and make a log of your cooks.  You will then see what works for you and your family and what does not work.

I for one used to use "chips"....I found they were a waste of money for me since they didn't last long in my smoker.  I use chunks now.  Also...I used to soak the wood...and now I don't.  That works for me.  Just my 2 cents to this topic. AND...everyone is entitled to THEIR opinion...so long as it is done in a polite helpful manner and doesnt become a heated Debate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   With that being said....I am keeping an eye on this thread and if things become more heated.....it will be stopped.

Also...if you have an Academy Sports near you...they have a great selection of woods to Sauces...what every your heart desires.  Good luck in your search!

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

Also, if you become really desperate, there's always the Oak Coffee Table!!

Just be sure to scrape or sand the finish off of it first !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Also, if you become really desperate, there's always the Oak Coffee Table!!
> 
> Just be sure to scrape or sand the finish off of it first !!!:rolleyes:
> 
> ...



Lol, you been talkin to my Big Guy (Bear is an actual moniker on his bank accounts!) -- he knows if I don't have something specific to smoke and wood to do it with, everything in the fridge & pantry is up for grabs as well as the fuel needed to smoke whatever I found there!


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of te great tips! You guys and gals, Rock!!  Now, I have to choose between Propane or Electric Smokers!!!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Thanks for all of te great tips! You guys and gals, Rock!! Now, I have to choose between Propane or Electric Smokers!!! Any suggestions?


A question like that will get Gas guys saying "Propane", and Watt burners saying "Electric".

I use Electric, because it's pretty much "set it and forget it", plus when I was a kid, we had an old gas stove in our kitchen, and every time somebody opened the back door the pilot light would go out. Then the whole house would start smelling like gas. We'd have to open all the widows, and get the house cleared before the pilot light could be lit again. This turned me off to gas. I won't have anything gas in my house, even though I know the new ones are different. I have a propane Weber "Q", but that's as far as I'll go.

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll bite.  My Smoke Vault is a "set and forget".....and it's propane.  Love it.  But...my dream is to have a stick burner one day.

Kat


----------



## eight433 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> A question like that will get Gas guys saying "Propane", and Watt burners saying "Electric".
> 
> I use Electric, because it's pretty much "set it and forget it", plus when I was a kid, we had an old gas stove in our kitchen, and every time somebody opened the back door the pilot light would go out. Then the whole house would start smelling like gas. We'd have to open all the widows, and get the house cleared before the pilot light could be lit again. This turned me off to gas. I won't have anything gas in my house, even though I know the new ones are different. I have a propane Weber "Q", but that's as far as I'll go.
> 
> ...






That's the same reason I use horse and buggy instead of quadracycles. But I hear those new fangled automobiles are better than they used to be. Humph.

I like my propane smoker. Requires more attention than an electric, but less than a stick burner or charcoal. Plus I'm not tethered by a cord. But I burn a lot of propane now.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

An interesting read for sure!

I have an electric smoker, which I started my smoking obsession on. I also have a homemade propane smoker (with a side fire box that I can use charcoal/wood - but I haven't gotten brave enough yet). 

I like both and they both have their uses.


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 12, 2013)

Seems like the electric is the most convenient !  No plans to use my smoker outside my backyard. Was looking at the Masterbuilt electric smoker with a remote control thermostat.  Anybody know about this model ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Seems like the electric is the most convenient ! No plans to use my smoker outside my backyard. Was looking at the Masterbuilt electric smoker with a remote control thermostat. Anybody know about this model ?


This forum has threads on MES 30s and MES 40s all over the place.

In short, If you can get a Generation 1 MES 40, you'll love it, but if you can only get the Gen 2, you'll hate it.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 12, 2013)

if you have an ace hardware around you they have plenty of woods for smoking. everything from splits to chips n chunks. range normally from pecan to grape wood and everything in between, at least mine does. or as Kat already suggested an Academy.  on the propane v. electric subject, well i have stick burner, propane, and electric...all have their moments to shine. i use propane mostly because its easier than firing the stick burner up thats on a trailer, so when i need the 2 rack of rib dinner done im not waiting for this big ol smoker to come to temp for a couple wimpy racks..lol.  the electric has been given jerky duty permanently since the propane smoke house made its debut on the patio. the electric i have can only get soo hot, and often isnt hot enough on cold days(wont get past 150) in the summer i can get it to 225*..and still thats too low for me. as soon as you figure out what youre really ging to be smoking i guarantee there will be a smoker for your needs. good luck.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> pinkfloydsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the electric is the most convenient ! No plans to use my smoker outside my backyard. Was looking at the Masterbuilt electric smoker with a remote control thermostat. Anybody know about this model ?
> ...


X2 From what I've read about the Gen 2, not many people are happy with it. I have a Gen I MES 40" and love it. Be sure to take the cooking surface space into account when deciding. There's only 2 of us, but the 40" was the way to go at the time for the cost and I'm certainly glad I did.


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Aug 12, 2013)

Bear, what's so bad about the newer generation Masterbuilt Smoker 30" & 40" ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Bear, what's so bad about the newer generation Masterbuilt Smoker 30" & 40" ?


Here is a few things:

There is a slanted Drip shield that traps heat on the right side.

In order to get somewhat even temps above, you have to remove the small water pan, to release the trapped heat through that hole.

The top exhaust vent is too small.

There isn't even enough air in the bottom to keep an AMNPS going, unless you remove the water pan & put the AMNPS over the hole for the water pan.

Here is more discussion on it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=MES+40+Generation+2+problems

Bear


----------



## smokeusum (Aug 12, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Thanks for all of te great tips! You guys and gals, Rock!!  Now, I have to choose between Propane or Electric Smokers!!!  Any suggestions?



I use a master built XL propane, I eventually want to get a big, giant huge stick smoker (you know, something I can put a mammoth in!) and feel that I'm more prepared to make that jump because I started with a propane! Smoking is HIGHLY addictive, so I guess it depends on what your end goal is -- of course, my goal was never even to Smoke, I bought as a Christmas present for my husband, but he's not allowed and wont to touch it >:) -- says he's not worthy of smoking after me!


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2013)

A simple 1x1 piece of red oak 12" long was balanced on a blade and it did so very near the center.  It then went upright into a tray of water 1" deep.  At one hour the balance point had changed considerably.  At 10 hours the balance point stopped moving toward the wet end.  At 12 hours the balance point was moving back toward the previously dry end.  Stabilization took 16 hours and the final balance point was just over 3/4" from the center. 

Feel free to repeat the experiment as it takes next to nothing and very little time.


----------



## pinkfloydsteve (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the posting!!


----------



## flash (Sep 16, 2013)

pinkfloydsteve said:


> Seems like the electric is the most convenient ! No plans to use my smoker outside my backyard. Was looking at the Masterbuilt electric smoker with a remote control thermostat. Anybody know about this model ?


Well, until your power goes out.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm from Philly...what was the question?



















Confused.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 16, 2013


----------



## black (Sep 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## sqwib (Sep 17, 2013)

Black said:


> Here is the question


Yes I know I was being a wise guy, just tormenting a neighbor, I figured he got his answer already.


----------

